# TTOC East Anglia next meet 02/02/14



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , firstly happy new year to you all. I am proposing the first meet of 2014 on Sunday the 2nd of February at the usual venue of the Old Ram pub on the A140 between Norwich and Ipswich.

Thinking of meeting at 1100am for a chat and catchup then followed by a Sunday roast at 1200pm if ok with you guys.

Just post in and let's start off the 2014 meets with a good showing. 

Who's in :
Neilc
Millepeed
Ryanmtt
Paul4281
SexyTT
Nobby
TTMike
Ruffmeister
Richyboy
Pugwash69
Stampers
Resto61


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

YES count me in


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

We should be able to make it! [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Cool , see u guys there.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

yep we will be there


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> yep we will be there


Cool 8)


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Count me in


Groovy , lowered and spaced yet Dan ? :wink:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll be there, be good excuse to get the TT out of the garage


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> I'll be there, be good excuse to get the TT out of the garage


Great , look forward to seeing it again.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

neilc said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in
> ...


Errrmmmm... :lol: I will get it sorted :wink: Don't know what I have been doing!

Be a good catch up. Looks to be a nice little turnout already


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Count me in (plus wife).


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Count me in (plus wife).


Great , see you there. Looking like a good turnout


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Already on the list but feeling left out as didn't post reply here. I'll be there. Do i get a "cool" Neil. 8) x


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

sexytt said:


> Already on the list but feeling left out as didn't post reply here. I'll be there. Do i get a "cool" Neil. 8) x


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

richyboy said:


> I'll be there, be good excuse to get the TT out of the garage


You need an excuse??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Count me in... I don't need an excuse to drive my TT... Hot meal and a chat sounds perfect!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Count me in (plus wife).


What about the boy??? More seats needed... Lol :lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

sexytt said:


> Already on the list but feeling left out as didn't post reply here. I'll be there. Do i get a "cool" Neil. 8) x


Is Neil cool?? Lol ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Would it be ok if I invite a neighbour along, who has a TTS. Pass his car every evening and thought I may ask if he would like to come to a meet.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TT Mike said:


> Would it be ok if I invite a neighbour along, who has a TTS. Pass his car every evening and thought I may ask if he would like to come to a meet.


More the merrier Mike.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

neilc said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be ok if I invite a neighbour along, who has a TTS. Pass his car every evening and thought I may ask if he would like to come to a meet.
> ...


I have left some details of TT Forum and TTOC websites and details of the meet on the 2/2/14 at the owners house and said they welcome to come have a chat with me anytime and feel free to come to the meet and see what they think.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

TT Mike said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in (plus wife).
> ...


I can't afford to take to boy out for food - he eats too much. Besides, he won't fit in the boot.


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> TT Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Pugwash69 said:
> ...


Are you sure? Bang the boot shut... Easy! [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]  :lol:


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting up with you all very soon.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

TT Mike said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > TT Mike said:
> ...


6 ft 5 now I think. He can barely sit in the front seat, never mind my roadster quattro boot!


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol: 8) :lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys , just need to know if anyone is bringing partners so I can book the relevant table size..

Cheers


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

No, just bringing my wife.


----------



## Stampers (Sep 16, 2009)

Would it be ok for me to pop along? New member to the forum.
I'm not a TTOC member yet, but considering it.

Be nice to see some other owners cars in person and as it's only about an hours drive, it seems like a reasonable thing to do. But don't worry about putting me down for food, I'm more than happy propping up the bar for a bit.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Stampers said:


> Would it be ok for me to pop along? New member to the forum.
> I'm not a TTOC member yet, but considering it.
> 
> Be nice to see some other owners cars in person and as it's only about an hours drive, it seems like a reasonable thing to do. But don't worry about putting me down for food, I'm more than happy propping up the bar for a bit.


Yes course it is ok for you to come along. Always good to meet new members. A meal there is about £10 ish so just let me know.

Neil


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Stampers said:


> Would it be ok for me to pop along? New member to the forum.
> I'm not a TTOC member yet, but considering it.
> 
> Be nice to see some other owners cars in person and as it's only about an hours drive, it seems like a reasonable thing to do. But don't worry about putting me down for food, I'm more than happy propping up the bar for a bit.


Come and sit and chat with us [smiley=gossip.gif] we wouldnt want you left ouTT by yourself. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Neil

Hope all is well  would I be able to pop along in my non TT lol??


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Does my bum look big in this lol


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

kevtga said:


> Does my bum look big in this lol


Be good to see it in person, better than your rs you had? Loved the sound of your rs it was epic


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

richyboy said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Does my bum look big in this lol
> ...


Thanks mate , yes it is awesome I have had litchfields work their magic so it's got their stage 4.25 but with their bespoke 102mm full exhaust system (nothing inside lol) so its pushing 630-640bhp and capped at 620ft/lbs it pretty much just fucks off lol and sounds mental even louder than the RS  but she is a big old bus to haul around :lol:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

kevtga said:


> Does my bum look big in this lol


Yep it looks massive  Hope it's a yes from Neil as would love to ogle that beauty of yours. 8) Lois


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

sexytt said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Does my bum look big in this lol
> ...


Lol I think I need to work out more then  yes hopefully he will say yes but I can understand if he doesn't as its a TT meet


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

neilc said:


> Hi guys , just need to know if anyone is bringing partners so I can book the relevant table size..
> 
> Cheers


Lilla, frank and me bud


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kevtga said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Hope all is well  would I be able to pop along in my non TT lol??


Course Kev , I will warn the kitchen staff :lol: :lol:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

neilc said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neil
> ...


Pmsl nice one thanks I will look forward to it and the kitchen staff


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

Put me down for X2 please Neil. 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Resto61 said:


> Put me down for X2 please Neil. 8)


See you at the Shell Stn


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking forward to a catch up and food  there will be another GTR popping along with me


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kevtga said:


> Looking forward to a catch up and food  there will be another GTR popping along with me


Awesome Kev , see you there..Extra large plates at the ready :wink:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking forward to the drive over to meet up with the crowd, enjoy some good food and drool over some explicit car porn thats gonna be on display  Get your TT's out :lol: See you later folks. Lois


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just confirmed the table for 20 odd people so we can all sit together , see you all there at 1100am


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

neilc said:


> Just confirmed the table for 20 odd people so we can all sit together , see you all there at 1100am


Lol well done fella , don't forget my big plate please


----------



## c4z (Aug 15, 2011)

Gutted - got to work today


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for sorting this out Neil  I had a great time and enjoyed catching up with you all again too  let me know when the next one is and if i am allowed to attened


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Great tt / gtr meet today everyone


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good weather, good food, good company. Cheers folks.
I have some better photos but this is from my phone.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks to everyone coming along to the first meet of 2014 , well attended and great weather too !! Good to have some of our Japanese cousins come along for lunch too.


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

neilc said:


> Thanks to everyone coming along to the first meet of 2014 , well attended and great weather too !! Good to have some of our Japanese cousins come along for lunch too.


Good job it was just food and no driving involved....... soon get fed up with having to wait for them two to catch up    :wink:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks guys we felt good to be apart of our Germans cousins gang ;-)


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

kevtga said:


> Thanks guys we felt good to be apart of our Germans cousins gang ;-)


Thanks for the ride Kev.... That car is unreal


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Resto61 said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys we felt good to be apart of our Germans cousins gang ;-)
> ...


Your welcome mate you did look a little startled :lol:


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

kevtga said:


> Resto61 said:
> 
> 
> > kevtga said:
> ...


A LITTLE startled???? I'm not going to lie to you, I near as damn it cr***ed my self


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I was taking it easy as you have a wife and child :lol: :lol:


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hard as nails


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Great picture mate thanks


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Had a fab time catching up with friends and meeting some new ones. The cars looked the bizz lined up in the sunshine. The two GTR's looked awesome. Good food, company and cars = one happy bunny.  Lois


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good turn out, great weather & company!









Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks again Neil for a great meet, good weather and a great bunch of people to spend a Sunday with,fantastic gtrs and great selection of mk1 Tt"s


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Just seen this thread and realised there was a local meet. 
Gutted I missed it.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The weather hasn't been as nice since!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

mwad said:


> Just seen this thread and realised there was a local meet.
> Gutted I missed it.


Always next time hey :wink:



Pugwash69 said:


> The weather hasn't been as nice since!


Been raining every day since Jeff [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## marty2608 (Jan 13, 2014)

When is the next meet ? And venue


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

marty2608 said:


> When is the next meet ? And venue


Will be arranging soon , probably 3-4 weeks away.


----------



## wozzajones (Feb 9, 2014)

Iv just bought a TT and live just outside of royston so I will be up for the next meet!


----------

